# Have no idea about this piece....Any info appreciared



## fall 2015 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## pen (Oct 15, 2018)

What do you wish to do with it?


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes, are you selling, buying, looking?


----------



## fbelec (Oct 16, 2018)

beautiful


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

pen said:


> What do you wish to do with it?


Learn about it and sell it.  It's really bes


begreen said:


> Yes, are you selling, buying, looking?


Learn about it and sell I'd like it's to be used/appreciated


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

fall 2015 said:


> Learn about it and sell it.  It's really bes
> 
> Learn about it and sell I'd like it's to be used/appreciated


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

fall 2015 said:


> Learn about it and sell it.  It's really bes
> 
> Learn about it and sell I'd like it's to be used/appreciated


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

pen said:


> What do you wish to do with it?


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

Learn mores a out it and selling it


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

Sell it


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

begreen said:


> Yes, are you selling, buying, looking?


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

Selling


----------



## bholler (Oct 16, 2018)

fall 2015 said:


> Learn about it and sell it.  It's really bes
> 
> Learn about it and sell I'd like it's to be used/appreciated


It looks like an ornate variation of a franklin stove.  Not very funtional at all but very attractive.


----------



## bholler (Oct 16, 2018)

fall 2015 said:


> Sell it


Again what do the casting marks say?


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

bholler said:


> Again what do the casting marks say?


Mayflower n.o 31/2 Edwin Jackson & bro inc new york


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

bholler said:


> Again what do the casting marks say?


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

bholler said:


> Again what do the casting marks say?


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

Mayflower no 3 1/2 Edwin Jackson & bro inc New York


----------



## bholler (Oct 16, 2018)

Well they closed in 1941 it has to predate that.


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

bholler said:


> Well they closed in 1941 it has to predate that.


I believe it’s a mayflower #3 Franklin fireplace with the orbs on the top


----------



## bholler (Oct 16, 2018)

fall 2015 said:


> I believe it’s a mayflower #3 Franklin fireplace with the orbs on the top


Ok


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

Not sure what u mean by predate b4 1941. Of course the fireplace predates b4 1941


----------



## bholler (Oct 16, 2018)

fall 2015 said:


> Not sure what u mean by predate b4 1941. Of course the fireplace predates b4 1941


Why do you say that?  Most franklin stoves were made in the 1970s.  There is no reason i would expect this one to be older without some evidence.


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

This stove/fireplace was built before 1970.....It came out of a Victorian home and is quite authentic


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

fall 2015 said:


> View attachment 231063
> View attachment 231063
> View attachment 231064
> View attachment 231066
> ...


----------



## bholler (Oct 16, 2018)

fall 2015 said:


> View attachment 231068
> View attachment 231071
> View attachment 231072


Yes it clearly was made before 1970 because the manufacturer went out of business in 1941.  Fyi just because something came out of an old house doesnt mean its old.  I am pretty confident the other stove you posted is not very old at all.


----------



## bholler (Oct 16, 2018)

It may be a rare stove they were known for cast grates.  I couldnt find much about them making stoves.  So it may have decent value.  But you would need to talk to antique stove guys to determine that.


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

bholler said:


> It may be a rare stove they were known for cast grates.  I couldnt find much about them making stoves.  So it may have decent value.  But you would need to talk to antique stove guys to determine that.


I know the other one isn’t old at all maybe 1980 was made/bought....relatively curious since I didn’t know about these things...hence my postings...I know all coming out of old houses doesn’t authenticate old but I suspect it is an antique fireplace


----------



## bholler (Oct 16, 2018)

fall 2015 said:


> I know the other one isn’t old at all maybe 1980 was made/bought....relatively curious since I didn’t know about these things...hence my postings...I know all coming out of old houses doesn’t authenticate old but I suspect it is an antique fireplace


By the general aesthetic it is i would guess 1890s to 1920s.  It doesnt look any earlier than that to me.


----------



## pen (Oct 16, 2018)

This place is not the Antique Roadshow..... this joint is around to help folks learn how to run xyz safely, and what it takes to do it.  Beyond that, any other info you get is the the best one can share based upon the info given.


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

bholler said:


> By the general aesthetic it is i would guess 1890s to 1920s.  It doesnt look any earlier than that to me.


Thanks for your help and knowledge


----------



## fall 2015 (Oct 16, 2018)

pen said:


> This place is not the Antique Roadshow..... this joint is around to help folks learn how to run xyz safely, and what it takes to do it.  Beyond that, any other info you get is the the best one can share based upon the info given.


I know it’s not the antique roadshow..... looking for information regarding these pieces and I cane across this forum....thank you for your help


----------



## ZXZ (Feb 10, 2020)

Do you still have this stove?


----------

